# 22's on a 04 Altima?



## slomo767 (May 1, 2007)

does anybody know the modifications to put 22's on a 2004 altima


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

slomo767 said:


> does anybody know the modifications to put 22's on a 2004 altima



if you're really thinking about 22's on your altima you should also think getting a windshield banner that says RICE on it.

or deleting your nissanforums.com account

22s on an altima ? you're gross.

and go ahead i'm ready to take heat..


----------



## slomo767 (May 1, 2007)

not gonna give u any heat because its the internet and im not about to start arguing with you. second its not ur money or ur car


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Yahoo! Answers - Do I need to make any modifications to my car if I wanted to put on 22 in. rims?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Oh, and you may need to get your speedometer re-geared to account for the larger overall diameter (larger diameter = you're going faster than what your speedometer shows).


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

slomo767 said:


> not gonna give u any heat because its the internet and im not about to start arguing with you. second its not ur money or ur car


lol im glad its not my car. if its going to be sitting on 22s


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Jus buya Cadillac..............


----------

